# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه مراغه یا آزاد تبریز

## xmanreza

با سلام
دوستان خواهشا کمکم کنید.خیلی به کمک نیاز دارم
من الان مهندسی مواد دانشگاه مراغه متالوژی صنعتی قبول شدم و خودمم تبریز هستم و مهندسیبرق دانشگاه آزاد تبریز الان موندم کدومو برم،خبلی سردرگمم.
اگه برم مراغه حدود 2 ساعت از تبریز راهه هزینه حمل و نقل + 4 ساعت راه در روز و اگه برم دانشگاه آزاد برق بخونم درسته راحت تره(از لحاظ مسافت )+علاقمم بیشتره ولی خوب آزاده دیگه!!!!
شما اگه جای من بودید چیکار می کردید؟؟؟می رفتید آزاد یا سراسری؟؟
خواهش می کنم راهتماییم کنید نظر شما برام خیلی مهمه
اینم بگم که به احتمال 80% اگه برم آزاد تو مخابرات بتونم کار پیدا کنم ولی تو سراسری نه(بخاطر رشته)

----------

